

Solar System Simulator - ggchappell
http://phet.colorado.edu/sims/my-solar-system/my-solar-system_en.html

======
ggchappell
Been playing with this a lot. Try beginning with one of the presets and
changing one number. E.g., look at the "Sun, planet, moon" preset. Then change
the y-component of the velocity of body 3 to 45. Then try 207. Fascinating
....

